
Show HN: Brainstorm Troubles - vanderZwan
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1EYyS4AtRhNa6i299R_RB0a54ePU2PEQsILQnwWgY9KU/edit#slide=id.p
======
sizzle
Excellent presentation! Have you read "gamestorming" type books that catalog
the methods invented by creatives for arriving at human centered design
solutions? Thoughts on using the methods in these books to derive insights
over that of "classical brainstorming" which seems akin to focus groups?

What about "design thinking"? What about methods used by creative agencies
such as IDEO,to come up with human centered solutions? Thanks, I appreciate
your opinion and sharing of this presentation as a UX designer with a
background in HCI, trapped in an uninspired and aging tech company trying to
get them to think differently or die trying.

~~~
vanderZwan
I really need to learn to write more concisely...

------
vanderZwan
These are the slides of a lecture I gave to design students about all the
issues I have with brainstorming (in its most common form). It was originally
created for design students at Malmö University a couple of years ago. Given
the position I _had_ to spend time teaching them how to brainstorm, despite
not believing in it myself and hating just about every brainstorm session I
ever suffered through.

Since that's not exactly a good starting point for teaching others, I decided
to do my homework into what brainstorming really is (a teacher doing his
homework - the educational equivalent of "dogfooding"). The slides turned it
into this, and it has since evolved a bit.

It got some unexpected attention this afternoon when I shared it in a comment
elsewhere[0]. Seems like it struck a chord with many here, and I was asked to
submit it separately.

I'm no guru on the topic, just a (former) interaction design teacher who did
his homework for the lectures he gave. I don't know much more than the slides
I share here, but I hope they're of interest to others.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15237174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15237174)

